# Melk



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jordan Shipley.

Regards, Mike

http://yeticoolers.com/yeti-videos/third-and-goal/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Truly unbelievable.......


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

April fools!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey, Herschel Walker used to catch rabbits with his hands.......least that's what the rumor was 
You gonna have to be purty damn fleet of foot to catch a jack rabbit in the field


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Hey, Herschel Walker used to catch rabbits with his hands.......least that's what the rumor was
> You gonna have to be purty damn fleet of foot to catch a jack rabbit in the field


Herschel Walker.. Thats a name to remember. Worst trade ever in the NFL. Or the best, depending on which state u are from.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Herschel Walker made me a Georgia fan for a few years....an amazing athlete. He was a bull with blinding speed. I loved how he would punish the defender.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Herschel Walker made me a Georgia fan for a few years....an amazing athlete. He was a bull with blinding speed. I loved how he would punish the defender.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I agree, like a lot of em......money changes everything


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I loved it when he came to the Eagles. He was a fan favorite,

Never touched a weight. All he did was push ups (1,000 per day) sit ups, chin ups and sprints.

Loved those Jo-Ja Penn State college football battles, too. 

Cant believe he was on the bobsled team in the olympics....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You see em come along every once in a while, men playing with boys, ironically not all are "hits" in the NFL and it's usually $ that ultimately bring them down. And really we should expect that to a certain degree, he was one of the more fortunate ones......hopefully Chubb can come back from his injury last year, he's as strong as Walker was, and a good young man like No. 34....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> You see em come along every once in a while, men playing with boys, ironically not all are "hits" in the NFL and it's usually $ that ultimately bring them down. And really we should expect that to a certain degree, he was one of the more fortunate ones......hopefully Chubb can come back from his injury last year, he's as strong as Walker was, and a good young man like No. 34....


He had a predecessor.... His name was Earl Campbell

But Walker had so many gifts


----------

